# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) طلبات : فك شفرة

## mourou

من فضلك اخي محمد لو سمحت فك شفرة HTC elf0100 imei 356786011609249

----------


## mohamed73

> من فضلك اخي محمد لو سمحت فك شفرة htc elf0100 imei 356786011609249

 41262871

----------


## mourou

الله ينورك اخي

----------


## iillwllii

لدي بلاك بيري  9780 انتهة فية المحاولات العشر لفك الشفرة  وما قدرة افك شفرتة  أرجو المساعد لفك الشفرة  
 فقد تفائلة بهذا الموقع كثيراً

----------


## yassine01

_ممكن فك شفرة sfr 3440 imel 867242000053439 f344x-2asffr1 merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii _

----------


## karime

السلام عليكم ممكن فك شفرة 
nokia lumia 520
imei : 358106054371490
وشكرا

----------

